
Hash Visualization: A New Technique to Improve Real-World Security (1999) [pdf] - beefhash
http://www.netsec.ethz.ch/publications/papers/validation.pdf
======
bradleyjg
Gravatar uses something like this, which they call identicons.[1] I haven't
come across the idea used anywhere else. I'd think it'd have some place in the
cryptocurrency world.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Identicon](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Identicon)

~~~
graysonk
I think Lotus Notes also used to something similar when you typed in your
password. Its been a while (thankfully) since I used it though.

